# Hot Rollers VS. Curling iron



## jess!:) (May 7, 2010)

Hey guys. 

I really want some hot rollers because i think they waste less time then standing there curling my hair. I have pretty long hair.

Do you think rollers are better?

Which is a good brand that isn't too expensive?

Do rollers badly damage hair?

Thanks!


----------



## AudreyNola (May 7, 2010)

I'm no expert but I can tell you about my experience with hot rollers. I have a Conair set (it was inexpensive) and I never use it, every once in awhile I'll pull them out but I'm usually disappointed. My primary reason for trying the rollers was to create volume at the roots and not only did I not gain body but it didn't do great things for the ends of my hair either. And I think it takes close to the same amount of time putting your hair in curlers as it does using the curling iron.

I think I would probably like hot rollers if I had a good set that got hotter and was more effective. For reference my hair is coarse and thick and I think that is part of the problem. Maybe this set would be effective for someone with finer hair, otherwise I wouldn't recommend it. I'd love to hear if anyone knows of a great hot roller set.


----------



## jess!:) (May 7, 2010)

Thanks.



My hair curls well, so i really want advice wether i should get hot rollers or not.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 7, 2010)

I think hot rollers are great &amp; give a longer lasting curl &amp; more volume Depending on What Angle you roll them &amp; I think hot rollers are easier you just roll set &amp; go about your business till its time to remove them.....................BUT All this good stuff is for short hair IMO I have super long hair &amp; it gets super tireing super fast trying to roll long strands into roller after roller &amp; even after im done the heat doesnt reach the roots of my thick layer of hair In my experience curling iron works best for long hair &amp; rollers are best for short


----------



## jess!:) (May 7, 2010)

No worries, thanks.


----------



## perlanga (May 7, 2010)

I think rollers are better if your want volume or have nice even layers. They give you a really nice look if your have either, but if your hair is all one length I think a curling iron or pin curls are better.


----------



## jess!:) (May 7, 2010)

Ahh so many different opinions, hahaha


----------



## divadoll (May 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Audrey2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm no expert but I can tell you about my experience with hot rollers. I have a Conair set (it was inexpensive) and I never use it, every once in awhile I'll pull them out but I'm usually disappointed. My primary reason for trying the rollers was to create volume at the roots and not only did I not gain body but it didn't do great things for the ends of my hair either. And I think it takes close to the same amount of time putting your hair in curlers as it does using the curling iron. 
I think I would probably like hot rollers if I had a good set that got hotter and was more effective. For reference my hair is coarse and thick and I think that is part of the problem. Maybe this set would be effective for someone with finer hair, otherwise I wouldn't recommend it. I'd love to hear if anyone knows of a great hot roller set.

That's odd that your Conair set does not get hot enough. Perhaps yours was defective. Mine is conair and it gets plenty hot enough. I only used it for when I went to parties (which is rare). I would scrunch mousse into my hair and set my hair in rollers wet. By the time my makeup is done and I am dressed, my hair is dry and curled and ready to get the rollers off. I'm chinese so I have thick, coarse asian hair that is poker straight. I think using a curling iron makes the curls look unnatural.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's odd that your Conair set does not get hot enough. Perhaps yours was defective. Mine is conair and it gets plenty hot enough. I only used it for when I went to parties (which is rare). I would scrunch mousse into my hair and set my hair in rollers wet. By the time my makeup is done and I am dressed, my hair is dry and curled and ready to get the rollers off. I'm chinese so I have thick, coarse asian hair that is poker straight. I think using a curling iron makes the curls look unnatural. I guess I should correct myself, my conair set definitely gets hot, but as a pp mentioned, by the time I've rolled my hair the heat doesn't make it to the roots, so it's not hot enough for me... I can get better results rolling smaller sections of hair but then I run out of rollers and have to pull out the curling iron anyway. My set just isn't effective for me.
That's interesting that you roll your hair wet, you don't find it damaging? And it gets completely dry by the time the rollers are cool?

I'd be very interested if anyone has a hot roller set from another brand.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 7, 2010)

I think it really depends on your hair type, if your hair is extremely long or thick hot rollers may not be for you. My hair is about arm pit length, curls pretty easily and is on the thin side. I use hot rollers to curl my hair. I have a conair set that works excelently for my hair. It gets extremely hot very quickly i typically just put the rollers in and spray them with hair spray than let them cool down on there own

I find curling my hair with rollers much easier, even though you tend to get more control with a curling iron


----------



## tinktink22 (May 7, 2010)

My hair doesnt hold any style unless there at least a half bottle of product in it. But i think you have more control over what your hair will look like with a curling iron.


----------



## divadoll (May 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Audrey2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess I should correct myself, my conair set definitely gets hot, but as a pp mentioned, by the time I've rolled my hair the heat doesn't make it to the roots, so it's not hot enough for me... I can get better results rolling smaller sections of hair but then I run out of rollers and have to pull out the curling iron anyway. My set just isn't effective for me.
That's interesting that you roll your hair wet, you don't find it damaging? And it gets completely dry by the time the rollers are cool?

I'd be very interested if anyone has a hot roller set from another brand.

I guess I should say damp rather than wet. I don't blow dry before hand anyways and no it doesn't damage and my hair is dry by the time I am done. I don't use it often enough probably to do damage and my hair is THICK and COARSE and shoulder length. I run out of rollers but I don't do my bangs til the end so I'll do the rest of my hair, remove the rollers and put it back in the heater unit. I will finish dressing and do my bangs last.


----------



## karv07 (May 19, 2011)

i suggest a curling iron, i' ve heard it leaves less damage. i use the Karmin Salon Pro Clipless Curling Iron and it works pretty good, i have long lasting pretty curls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maryask (Sep 1, 2011)

I prefer a curling iron, clipless curling irons are a lot easier to use. I recommend the one I use, it's the Karmin Salon Pro Clipless tourmaline curling Iron, ceramic and tourmaline technology leave hair smooth, shiny and full of bounce, and avoid hair damages. It works pretty good, and it only takes me a very short amount of time to get big loose curls. I bought it at safrons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gyra Myers (Feb 4, 2016)

* :satisfied: **♥ Karmin is my preference ♥ ** :satisfied: *

*




*

* *


----------



## JessicaL (Feb 12, 2016)

This Karmin is amazing. I also use curling iron and works great!


----------



## Lin1018 (Feb 28, 2016)

JessicaL said:


> This Karmin is amazing. I also use curling iron and works great!


My hair is dead straight and short and I find my G3 Salon Pro much easier than heated rollers and my curls last all day, just remember to use a heat protectant before applying heat.


----------

